# VIA Rail Survey



## Mailliw (Apr 27, 2021)

So despite living in the US and only having downloaded VIA's app I got an email yesterday asking me to take part in a 25 minute survey. I entered my age & sex, but for location it gave a bunch of cities that all appeared to be on the Corridor and an option for Other. As soon as I clicked other it said the quota for that area was filled and thanked me for my time. Did anyone Canadian members get this survey? If so what was it aboot?


----------



## jiml (Apr 27, 2021)

Sounds like the one I received last July. Entirely focused on routes between Toronto and Quebec City, so no mention of long-distance or even Southwestern Ontario. A lot of questions about their Covid response at the time and what I'd describe as "engineered" answer choices, so not necessarily "yes or no" questions. One example - should box lunches in Business Class be handed out on the train or in the station, as opposed should box lunches be offered instead of regular meals. I suspect yours may have been updated to reflect current operations.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 27, 2021)

It's just further proof that you can engineer a survey to confirm or deny whatever item you are wanting to go after. It's all in how you word the questions.


----------

